# BIR: Report a social media influencer evading taxes, earn a PHP 1M reward



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

‘Report A Social Media Influencer Evading Taxes, Get P1-Million Reward From Gov’t’
8/23/2021
SOURCE: https://www.onenews.ph/articles/report-a-social-media-influencer-evading-taxes-get-p1-million-reward-from-gov-t?fbclid=IwAR04Z7CnNs0F3Fprf35iJpN7vho4n1TQwrie1TvvBRpzAy5IFRg0L1jZ3Ak  

Want P1 Million? Just Report a Tax-Evading Influencer
SOURCE: Want P1 Million? Just Report a Tax-Evading Influencer

BIR: Report a social media influencer evading taxes, earn a PHP 1M reward 
8/24/2021
SOURCE: BIR: Report a social media influencer evading taxes, earn a PHP 1M reward


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Many are easy to find, if search at youtube  
I dont believe more than a few of them have done things as laws demand I know of ONE, who has, and that he made AFTER they got reported haha
(Although most earn under the amount they need to pay tax at, but they have to make tax forms anyway.)


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Many are easy to find, if search at youtube
> I dont believe more than a few of them have done things as laws demand I know of ONE, who has, and that he made AFTER they got reported haha
> (Although most earn under the amount they need to pay tax at, but they have to make tax forms anyway.)


One needs a TIN to file taxes according to those articles. Article also says easy to find out. One would think that if the BIR checks to see if their site is not registered with the BIR then they are busted.

Perhaps the 1 Million Peso bounty is why the BIR is reporting that many sites are being reported to them. Ratting on Tax evading vloggers in the PI could be someones full time cash cow job. Compare that to only 2k Pesos rats get for reporting an over stayer.

Another article & the BIR site.

Can anyone report my business for tax evasion?
SOURCE: [Ask the Tax Whiz] Can anyone report my business for tax evasion?

Here is the BIR report site.
SOURCE: eComplaint R.A.T.E. - Bureau of Internal Revenue


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> One needs a TIN to file taxes according to those articles.


 Yes. Its easy to get from BIR.

A foreigner-Filipina couple told they earned 40 000 USD at their Youtube chanel 2019. I dont know if they have papers in orders. 
An oither newer but I believe catching up towards such amount.
The one with an AID youtube chanel, who got caught, is about big amounts too, but beside not having permit, they had documents in order, all had went to aid, so after being investigated with the big stress that made, they didnt get any big problem by they hadnt earned to themselves by it. 

Some others I suppouse earn rather much too, 
but most earn vey litle by internet, far under tax if they dont have other earnngs. 

An investiation is old, but back then among them with own websies a few eaned MUCH, some earned tiny biut almost all LOST money. 
I guess some more earn now by Google adds improvement.


----------

